# DURHAM - Through My Eyes



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Quite a short update 


























​


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

:applause: Very nice. You enjoying your time in Durham ? Its a great little city love going up for a visit


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah Im really enjoying it thanx! A good contrast with Liverpool 



Palace Green​
Palace Green lies at the historical heart of Durham. It is dominated by the Cathedral but is bordered by small beautiful buildings from the medieval period all the way up to the late 19th Century. Opposite the Cathedral is the stunning castle which houses students of Durham University. This small but precious piece of english history is a UNESCO World Heritage site and the Cathedral is considered on of the finest examples of Romanesque architecture in the world. Enjoy the photos . . .































































































































































































Durham Castle​


























































































More photo's of the Cathedral coming soon . . . .


​


----------



## JMNostalgia (Jun 1, 2012)

Some fantastic pictures there, Durham seems a beautiful city. I'm thinking about making a trip there from what I have seen. 

My Blog: http://medieval-london.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, I really* must *pay a visit when next up that way.

Do you go into Newcastle much? How long would that take?


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, now exams are over I go quite often, Its £3.90 for a return ticket to Newcastle from Durham station which is rather cheap  It takes around 10-20 minutes but the view of durham from the train is spectacular!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful and lovely photos from Durham...:cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice city!


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

More of Durham Cathedral













































































































You may recognise the Cathedral Cloisters in the following photo's from the first few Harry Potter films  . . .














































Below is the Cathedral Library with a beautifully preserved medieval timber roof:































































sorry the interior photos are slightly blurry - I had to take them quickly when no-one was looking!

​


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

superb! I hope one day to go back to Durham!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lovely pictures, makes me want to go back!


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

What a pleasant-looking city!


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

The last few days of Autumn​
Here are just a few photos from a short walk around Durham in Autumn. I hope you enjoy . . .
































































































































Photos from Winter coming soon . . . . 


​


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

More fantastic shots, thanks for the update!


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

No problem! more to come soon . . .


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

A Winter Walk​
Durham has a beautiful small forest right in the heart of the city. It lines the river that snakes around the penisular which the castle and cathedral sit upon . . . .























































































































A few from my walk around town & university just before christmas . 














































Snow photos coming shortly . .​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice updates from Durham.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, very nice updates from Durham


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

i did study abroad there two summers. great historic uni town and conveniently located to get around the island. thanks for the pics.

-


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Stunning updates!


----------

